# 01888- Was ist das?



## konstantin (16 April 2005)

Hi, 

ich habe von einer Stelle für die BaföG-Rückzahlung einen Brief bekommen. Ich soll unter einer 01888-Nummer zurückrufen. Da steht allerdings kein Tarif dabei. Wie teuer kommt mich der Anruf einer solchen Nummer?

Grüße Konstantin


----------



## A John (16 April 2005)

konstantin schrieb:
			
		

> Ich soll unter einer 01888-Nummer zurückrufen.


*Gucke hier...*

Gruß A. John


----------



## Anonymous (18 April 2005)

Da steht zwar, was der IVBB ist, aber natürlich keine Tarife.

Wieviel es Dich nun wirklich kostet, hängt davon ab, wo Du Deinen Anschluß hast; bei Telekom ist es der Tarif für eine Verbindung nach Berlin oder nach Bonn (je nachdem, was günstiger ist, u.U. also Orts- oder Nahverbindung - aber natürlich Telekom-Tarife, kein CbC...), bei anderen Anbietern hilft nur ein Blick in die Preisliste. Arcor (mein ISDN-Provider) will z.B. für eine solche Verbindung 12,28 ct/min bei 30/30 Taktung. Böse Falle: Diese Nummern werden nicht durch xxl-Tarife (oder bei Arcor durch die Festnetz-Flat) erfasst, und von Mobiltelefonen aus kostet das wohl ein kleines Vermögen - die Anbieter halten sich hier sehr bedeckt.


----------



## Telekomunikacja (18 April 2005)

Gast schrieb:
			
		

> kein CbC


Ich würde hier deshalb einen Blick in das *0180-Telefonbuch* empfehlen. Unter *"B"* wie "Bundesministerium" oder "BAFöG" oder unter *"01888"* finden sich eine Menge Einträge (natürlich ohne Gewähr  ).


----------

